# 07 Maxima



## stevenlang12 (Jun 11, 2015)

I have a 2007 Maxima and the shocks are about gone on it. Any suggestions on which ones I should replace them with? I'm not looking to spend a arm and a leg on parts but I would like something with good quality. Help please.


----------



## TPowell (Jun 12, 2015)

Is your Maxima still at standard height or lowered/modified?


----------



## stevenlang12 (Jun 11, 2015)

It's at standard height.


----------



## TPowell (Jun 12, 2015)

Oh you should be fine then. Several options available just depending on your budget. If your not looking to spend that much cash, you will want to go with kyb, monroe, or sensen. kyb and monroe are very common, sensen hasnt been around as long as the others but are just as good. Looking at them side by side, they are identical. Go out to RockAuto Parts Catalog or APX Auto Parts - Buy Auto Parts Online. Best quality autoparts. Shocks & Struts. to find these brands and price compare. You should be able to find all 3 from auto zone also. I would be cautious replacing just those components though. Strut mounts and coil springs play a big factor in a quality ride also.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

For stock suspensions, I usually go with KYB. They are an original equipment supplier of shocks and struts to Nissan and have been so for many years.


----------

